# Wo geht es mit der SPD hin ?



## potzblitz (30. September 2009)

SPD im Umbruch! Aber wo geht es mit der Partei hin ? Ist der bevorstehende Linksruck das Richtige ? Sigmar Gabriel als Parteichef und Andrea Nahles als Generalsekritärin die Richtigen ?


----------



## bobby (30. September 2009)

Als Partei der Arbeitnehmer und vor allem des "kleinen Mannes" hat die SPD seit Schröders Agenda 2010 so viel Vertrauen und Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt, dass es Jahre dauern wird, die verlorenen Stimmen zurück zu gewinnen.Sie sackt noch weiter ab.


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

Ich denke - nein - HOFFE, dass sie es jetzt schafft einen Umbruch zu starten, der hinterher zu einer besseren und glaubwürdigeren SPD führen.

Ob das der Wähler honoriert ist eine andere Frage, aber ich glaube viele würden zu einer soliden SPD zurückkehren.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2009)

Solange unser politisches System ihre Grundeinstellung nicht ändert, ist es mir völlig egal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2009)

Die haben 11 Jahre Realpolitik hinter sich, jetzt werden sie ein paar Monate brauchen, bis sie sich in der Opposition zurecht- und ihre Ideale wieder-finden.
Aber praktischerweise passt das auch altersmäßig mit einem Generationswechsel zusammen und die SPD-Basis ist groß genug, um die nötigen Anstöße zu geben.

Bei der nächsten Wahl wird die Welt auf alle Fälle deutlich anders aussehen. (ob nur in Positionen oder auch in % hängt von den anderen ab  )


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2009)

Die SPD wir komplett einbrechen. Jetzt, wo sie sich wahrscheinlich Links öffnen, werden viele abspringen. 

Ich hab persönlich absolut kein Verständnis dafür, wie man mit so einer utopischen Traumtänzerpartei von "die Linke" zusammenabreiten kann/will.


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

wo solls mit der serial presence detection hingehen.. ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Untergang... 
Die haben soviele Leute vergrault, das wird ne Zeit dauern. Ich denke, es wird aber vorher nochmal nen Stück abwärts gehen.


----------



## Bucklew (6. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich absolut kein Verständnis dafür, wie man mit so einer utopischen Traumtänzerpartei von "die Linke" zusammenabreiten kann/will.


Durch die Ausgrenzung von den anderen Parteien, kann die Linke überhaupt nur so eine Traumtänzerpartei sein, weil dadurch die radikaleren Kräfte die Oberhand gewinnen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein schlauer Gedanke, den ein Spiegel-Redakteur im Fernsehen losgelassen hat:

Die SPD soll schnellst möglich mit der LINKEn fusionieren und den ganzen SED-Dreck und Kommunisten (Alla Wagenknecht) heraus drängen. Übrig würde eine gestärkte sozialdemokratische Partei bleiben.

Ein Gedanke mit dem ich mich anfreunden könnte. Wohl aber nicht die SPD-Spitze, die vor lauter Stolz und Hochmut einen Lafontaine und Gysi an ihrer Seite nicht ertragen würden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Die SPD wird sich erst der Linken nähern, wenn entweder alle nervigen und alten Köpfe der Linken verschwunden sind oder alle nervigen und alten Schröder Köpfe aus der SPD in Rente gegangen sind.
Wird also noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Lindt (6. Oktober 2009)

Kurzfristig wird es denke ich gleich bleiben, da die Leute mehr den Grünen vertrauen oder halt verzweifelt sind und die Linke wählen.
Langfristig wird sie aber nochweiter absacken, da es in Dt. a) keine richtigen Arbeiter mehr gibt und b)die alte SPD Generation wegstirbt (ähnlich der CDU).

[x] bleibt so


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein schlauer Gedanke, den ein Spiegel-Redakteur im Fernsehen losgelassen hat:
> 
> Die SPD soll schnellst möglich mit der LINKEn fusionieren und den ganzen SED-Dreck und Kommunisten (Alla Wagenknecht) heraus drängen. Übrig würde eine gestärkte sozialdemokratische Partei bleiben.
> 
> Ein Gedanke mit dem ich mich anfreunden könnte. Wohl aber nicht die SPD-Spitze, die vor lauter Stolz und Hochmut einen Lafontaine und Gysi an ihrer Seite nicht ertragen würden.




Äh: Die SPD soll mit dem WASG-Teil der Linken fusionieren und den PDS-Teil rausschmeißen?


----------



## lazy (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke die werden erstmal den Berg weiter runter rutschen... Wer wirklich noch Arbeiter ist der wird dann eher die Linke wählen, anstatt die SPD. Außer der Atompolitik sind sich CDU und SPD doch inzwischen relativ gleich. Die könnten sich zusammenschließen dann machen wir daraus die CSP und die Welt ist in Ordnung . Kaum einer aus unserer Generation wird noch SPD oder CDU wählen, ich denke der Trend geht eher richtung Piraten usw


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem die Linke gestern ihr Wahlprogramm für NRW veröffentlicht hat und darin den Religionsunterricht etc. abschaffen will, denke ich, dass viele potenzlielle SPD Wähler wegem dem Linkskurs abspringen werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Die SPD soll mit dem WASG-Teil der Linken fusionieren und den PDS-Teil rausschmeißen?



Naja, so war es wohl nicht gemeint. Die PDS bestand nicht nur aus SED-Leuten und manche von denen können sich halbwegs mit dem sozialdemokratischen Grundsätzen objektiv auseinander setzen. Deswegen habe ich auch mal das Beispiel Wagenknecht genannt, die das eindeutig nicht kann.

Es ist auch mittlerweile eine Menge Zeit vergangen seid WASG und PDS zusammen gingen. Folglich sind auch Leute hinzu gekommen, die weder WASG, noch PDS, noch SED Anhänger waren.


----------



## theLamer (8. Oktober 2009)

[X] Mir egal

... solange es eine bürgerliche Mehrheit gibt xD


----------



## BigDaddy (8. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solange unser politisches System ihre Grundeinstellung nicht ändert, ist es mir völlig egal.



Genau


----------



## insekt (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm und ich war mal Mitglied in der SPD. Ich denke ehrlich gesagt es kann nurnoch bergab gehen, sehe für diese Partei keine Zukunft. Sie sind zu sehr in die Mitte gerückt und da ist nunmal der Platz der CDU.


----------



## bobby (9. Oktober 2009)

Offenbar weiß die SPD selbst nicht mehr, wofür sie eigentlich steht. Eine einheitliche Identität hat sie schon lange nicht mehr; mittlerweile erkennt sie sich nicht mehr als eine geschlossenen Partei.


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich hoffe, dass die SPD sich wieder fängt und es wieder bergauf geht, damit ich die nächstes Mal wählen kann, denn die Linke ist mir etwas zu links, die CDU ist weiterhin unwählbar, FDP is mir zu sehr für freien Kapitalismus un Grünen, naja keine Ahnung, ich bin zwar für Umweltschutz usw. aber die sind mir irgendwie suspekt.


----------



## Bucklew (12. Oktober 2009)

Peer Steinbrück rechnet ab:

Brandrede im SPD-Vorstand: Wie Peer Steinbrück mit seiner Partei abrechnete - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

In den Keller.Solange sie noch denken das sie eine Soziale Partei sind.
Und die Politiker die darfür verantwortlich sind, müßten von allen Ämtern zurücktreten.Nur dann hätte die SPD eine reale Schanze zur alten Stärke zurückzukehren.Ist aber nur meine Bescheidene Meinung und das als FDPler.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

es geht runter und runter und runter...


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2009)

Die SPD ist vielleicht bald unter >>Sonstige<< zufinden. xD


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solange unser politisches System ihre Grundeinstellung nicht ändert, ist es mir völlig egal.



Word.


----------



## hzdriver (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Versuch der SPD , die CDU zu imitieren , ging nach hinten los . Selbst eine große Koalition will ein SPD-Wähler nicht wirklich .
Schwarz-Rot war eher unter der Gürtellinie des Bürgerwillens , die Rechnung kommt prompt .
Für die Zukunft sehe ich eine Rot-Herzrote Gemeinschaft als Vorteil , die Linke ist nicht mehr das Auffangbecken der KPD , von daher hat das Zukunft. Wer Sozial im Namen stehen hat , sollte sich daran halten . Schröder führte die SPD zu Neokapitalismuss und Korruption , siehe seinen Vorstandssitz bei Gazprom. Für die wollte er schon während seiner Amtszeit die Gaspipeline mit EU- und Deutschen- Steuermitteln finanzieren.
Wenn man dafür im Vorstand Gehälter bezieht , nenn ich das Korruption.

Die Grünen haben von Ihrer Seite her auch gezeigt wie wahr Ihre Wahlversprechen sind . In der Koalition mit der SPD , unter Fischer und Trittin , wurde nicht ein AKW ab geschaltet ! Pullover und Sandalen , sind Anzug und Mercedes gewichen , voll die Lügenerpartei , nur an den Topf und dann alles vergessen. Ne nicht ganz , immer hin haben sie das Frauenkarusell eingeführt , für Ihre Mitglieder aber das Mandatskarusell abgeschafft . Es sollte ja jedermal in den Genuss des Bundestages kommen.
Nun ja wenn ich als krimineller Spätrevoluzer ,Taxifahrer und Verkäufer im Bücherladen ,mal diese Stelle im Bundestag habe , würd ich auch nicht wieder freiwillig den Platz räumen , nicht war Herr Fischer . 

Ganz ehrlich gesagt beschei..en die Partein uns schon Jahrelang , um von sich und Ihren Machenschaften abzulenken , werden dann immer Themen wie , die Ossi , die Linken , die Rechten , Vogelgrippe , Schweinegrippe , Skandale aus aller Welt hoch gekocht . Wir merken gar nicht wie die uns schon wieder Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Beispiele ? Ok :

Bürgergeld statt Arbeitslosengeld : wird unabhängig vom Einkommen gezahlt , Standart für Alle egal was er vorher verdient hat, wer denkt das das höher liegen wird

Wehrpflicht verkürzt : man spart Kosten für Unterbringung , Ernährung etc. Der Wehrfähigkeit unseres Landes dient es nicht.


Pauschale Beiträge zu Sozialversicherungen , Krankenkassen ect.: Nun da sich immer mehr Arbeitnehmer im Billiglohnsegment aufhalten , entfallen auch Ihre Beitragszahlungen , da sie unter den Mindestsätzen liegen .
Eine Pauschale für alle , würde das zu gunsten der Kassen , beenden.
Zu Lasten der Arbeitnehmer , die nun wieder Beiträge von Ihren Mindestlohn entrichten müssen !

Aber es wird einem schön als Errungenschaft serviert !

Darum wählt endlich anders !


----------



## Crymes (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ne mehr oder weniger dumme Frage: Wie erstellt man eigentlich Umfragen ?

Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du ein Thema erstellen willst, ist ganz unten ein Haken für "Umfragen" zu setzen, danach klickst du auf "erstellen".
Du kommst zu einenm weiteren Menü, wo du dann deine Punkte einschreiben kannst und hast due Wahl ob Mulit Abstimmung oder einzelnd.

Wenn du nicht zurecht kommt, einfach mal einen Mod fragen, die helfen dir gerne.


----------



## Genghis99 (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Agenda 2010 und der Rausschmiss (Weggang, wie auch immer) von Oskar Lafontaine war der Anfang eines langen Endes. Hartz IV, die Unfähigkeit eine tragfähige Gesundheitsreform durchzudrücken, die Erhöhung der MWST, die Grosse Koalition - das alles hat die SPD auf Bundesebene als Volkspartei demontiert. Hoffentlich hat die vielzitierte Basis also die Ortsverbände noch genügend Kraft um neue kompetente Leute nach oben zu bringen.
Die alten Schiessbudenfiguren haben ausgedient - bestizen keinerlei politische Glaubwürdigkeit mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben von Ihrer Seite her auch gezeigt wie wahr Ihre Wahlversprechen sind . In der Koalition mit der SPD , unter Fischer und Trittin , wurde nicht ein AKW ab geschaltet !



Stade ging 2003 vom Netzt, Obrigheim 2005. (und beide werden nicht mit Störfällen über die nächste Wahl gerettet, sondern befinden sich mitlerweile im Rückbau). Das Abschalten der restlichen AKWs wurde gesetzlich festgeschrieben. (wobei "gesetztlich", "fest" und "geschrieben" in FDP-gegenwart offensichtlich relativ ist).
Das nächste mal erst informieren, dann Politiker fertigmachen (ist ja i.d.R. nicht schwer, was zu finden. Auch Rot-Grün hat maximal 3-4 gute Dinge hinbekommen)



> Ganz ehrlich gesagt beschei..en die Partein uns schon Jahrelang , um von sich und Ihren Machenschaften abzulenken , werden dann immer Themen wie , die Ossi , die Linken , die Rechten , Vogelgrippe , Schweinegrippe , Skandale aus aller Welt hoch gekocht . Wir merken gar nicht wie die uns schon wieder Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.



Genaugenommen müssen die Parteien da gar nichts machen, das kriegen die Medien vollkommen selbstständig hin. Im Gegenteil: Wenn kleinere Parteien oder Interessengemeinschaften mal was aufkochen wollen, haben sie es verdammt schwer, dass rüberzubringen. (siehe z.B. auch und gerade die Finanzierungsnöte der kommenden Regierung, die genau so schon vor der Wahl aufm Tisch lagen, siehe den Fall Asse, siehe ...)



> Pauschale Beiträge zu Sozialversicherungen , Krankenkassen ect.: Nun da sich immer mehr Arbeitnehmer im Billiglohnsegment aufhalten , entfallen auch Ihre Beitragszahlungen , da sie unter den Mindestsätzen liegen .
> Eine Pauschale für alle , würde das zu gunsten der Kassen , beenden.
> Zu Lasten der Arbeitnehmer , die nun wieder Beiträge von Ihren Mindestlohn entrichten müssen !



Da gibts doch noch viel bequemere Methoden.
Z.B. die Arbeitnehmerbeiträge (und nur die) zur Pflegeversicherung erhöhen.

Aber das dürfte wohl eher ein Thema für den Schwarz/Gelb-Thread sein.



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat die vielzitierte Basis also die Ortsverbände noch genügend Kraft um neue kompetente Leute nach oben zu bringen.



Hoffentlich hat die Mitte das nötige Realitätsbewußtsein, die Spitze abzusägen...


----------



## JOJO (26. Oktober 2009)

bobby schrieb:


> Als Partei der Arbeitnehmer und vor allem des "kleinen Mannes" hat die SPD seit Schröders Agenda 2010 so viel Vertrauen und Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt, dass es Jahre dauern wird, die verlorenen Stimmen zurück zu gewinnen.Sie sackt noch weiter ab.


 
Da ich zu faul war, hab ich die anderen Threads nicht gelesen...

Dennoch, hier rmal ein paar Informationen zum Nachdenken!

Gehen wir dazu mal einige Jahre zurück, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als Helmut Kohl (genannt Birne) seine letzte Amtszeit beendete.

Was hinterlies er uns?

Nun, zuerst die jetzige Kanzlerin, die ein Ziehkind von ihm war!

Zweitens, das das Grundgesetz in hier in unserem Land, zwei lager kennt... Seine Aussage damals:"Ich sage nichts" Und beugte damit das Grundgesetz!"

Drittens einen Schuldenberg ohne gleichen!

Nun sind wir bei der SPD, die mit Gasgerd, namens Gerd Schröder, die nächste Zeit in Angriff nahm...

Helmut hatte und und der Bundesrepublik Deutschalnd mehr Schulden hinterlassen als wir zu stemmen in der Lage waren. Helmut hatte aus dem Vollen gelebt. Und vergessen wir nicht:"Die Wiedervereinigung kostet uns keinen Pfennig!" Auch heute bezahlen wir den SOLI Zuschlag!!!

Von einem der reichsten Länder ins Armenhaus...

Aber egal, Penuts... Wir hatte ja gerade erst neues Geld von Kohl bekommen, welches dann flugs in Euro umgemünzt wurde. Teuer? Nicht für Kohl...

Zurück zur SPD. Schröder hatte es schwer, kein Geld, keine Neuverschuldung war angesagt. Auch sollten die Arbeistlosenzahlen gesenkt werden. Dies ging nur mit der Agenda 2010 und Harz4, was ja eigendlcih nichts anderes ist, als die Sozialhilfe vorher....

Und heute, heute sind die Schwarzen dran, 50 Milliarden Haushaltsloch, steigende Arbeitslosenzahlen, Konkurse ohne Ende!!!

Und die Gelben Arbeitgebervertreter

Schröder und die SPD waren auf dem richtigen Weg liebe Leute, jetzt wird es nur noch schlimmer werden...

Und vergesst nicht, die SPD war Vorreiter der Arbeiterbewegung, Mitbegründer der Gewerkschaft! Die anderen Partein sind froh, dass es der SPD schlecht geht. Warum nur? Nun, keine Gewerkschaft, also Dumpinglöhne, keinen Kündigungsschutz!

Frohlocket ob den Moloch den ihr gewählt habt

Und noch ne kleine Insiderinformation! Die CDU bekam von der Deutschen Bank mehr als das zehnfache von dem, was die SPD an Wahlspenden von der genannten Bank bekam! Gerad mal 50.000 Euro. 

Nun sind wir in Amerika angekommen, wo Kapital die Wahl bestimmt!

Mich kotzt soetwas an...


----------



## Havenger (14. November 2009)

war heute auf dem bundespartietag und kann nur sagen es wird besser die spd wird sich komplett neu strukturieren und auch ihre ziele ändern ...


----------



## bobby (14. November 2009)

Eine Partei, die binnen 24 Stunden (nach Wahldebakel) plötzlich meint, wieder links zu sein, wird genauso schnell wieder rechts, sobald sie wieder an die Macht kommt.
 Diese Partei wurde derart entlarvt wie keine andere, steht heute völlig zurecht ohne jede Identität dar. Selbst die 23%, die sie bekommen haben, scheinen sogar noch zuviel...


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. November 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Und vergesst nicht, die SPD war Vorreiter der Arbeiterbewegung, Mitbegründer der Gewerkschaft! Die anderen Partein sind froh, dass es der SPD schlecht geht. Warum nur? Nun, keine Gewerkschaft, also Dumpinglöhne, keinen Kündigungsschutz!


Die SPD war das letzte mal Ende der 60er links. Inzwischen sind die nur noch eine pseudo-linke-Partei, die nichts für die "kleinen Leute" tut. Ich hoffe, dass die sich in der Oppositionszeit wieder aufrappeln und ma langsam den Kurs wiederkriegen.


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

also für mich steht meine ausrichtung fest : bin am sa abend in die spd eingetreten und bereue es nicht ! frank walthers rede und auch die von sigmar haben mir wirklich klar die augen geöffnet ...

ps : alles was die große kaoli beschlossen hatte kam meist von der spd siehe abwrackprämie ... nur der unsoziale müll kam von der cdu/csu ... ( die versuchen allenernstes die spd zu kopieren  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

Und Milliardeninvestitionen in die Vernichtung hochwertiger Autos war jetzt was gutes


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (16. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Milliardeninvestitionen in die Vernichtung hochwertiger Autos war jetzt was gutes


 Für die *ausländischen* Autofirmen schon.


----------



## Radagis (16. November 2009)

Den Soli zahlen alle Deutschen und vergessen wir nicht,
dadurch, dass in den neuen Länderen alles eingestampft wurde
und gerade durch die Treuhand fast Zusstände herrschten wie in Russland,
wurde die Konkurrenz ausgeschlaltet und man hat sich einen neuen Markt mit 16 Millionen Menschen geschaffen. Dies brauche ein Wirtschaftswachstum
und die BRD kam aus der Rezession, die Ende 80er bis Mitte 90er herrschte.
Viele Gelder kamen und kommen gar nicht an und werden für andere Löcher zum stopfen genommen. Des weiteren sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Länder  wie Bayern früher auch lang genug von Transferleistungen gelebt hat,
bevor es vom Agrastaat zum Technlogiestandort wurde.
Der Kohl hat freilich aus dem vollen geschöpft hat den Amis den 1. Irakkrieg bezahlt, dass sie die Wiedervereinigung zulassen und an Russland isn dauch mindestens 10-15 Milliarden geflossen, dass sie ihre Truppen abziehen.
Wer ist denn z.B. Zahlmeister Nummer eins in der UNO und in der EU,
dass sind wir.


----------



## hzdriver (16. November 2009)

Ich finde die SPD sollte sich auf Ihr Sozial im Namen besinnen . Auch eine Bündelung aller Sozialenkräfte ist Denkbar . Damit mein ich auch die Linke . Letztlich ist der Name mehr Provokation. Die Zeiten für Kommunisten und Faschisten ist vorbei , soziale Dmokratie ist die Zukunft . Man muss in Zeiten der Automatisierung umdenken. Menschen die in der Produktion nicht mehr gebraucht werden , müsten creativ beschäftigt werden.
Das setzt auch einen Umdenkprozess des Kapitals voraus , was nützt mir Reichtum wenn ich die Straße nicht betreten kann. Es gibt keine Unerreichbaren Plätze mehr im Falle eines sozialen Aufstands . Dem ensprechend muss sich die Gesellschaft auch vom Mittelalterdenken verschiedener Religionen trennen . Entweder es gibt ein Wir oder Chaos und Krieg . In diesem Sinne.... und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Quatsch den ich gestern verzapft habe , wen interessiert Gestern ?


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

> Und Milliardeninvestitionen in die Vernichtung hochwertiger Autos war jetzt was gutes



hauptsächlich spritschleudern wurden dabei vernichtet -> vorteil für die umwelt ...



> Ich finde die SPD sollte sich auf Ihr Sozial im Namen besinnen . Auch eine Bündelung aller Sozialenkräfte ist Denkbar . Damit mein ich auch die Linke .



das wird niemals passieren das die linken und die spd zusammen arbeiten auf bundesebene ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> hauptsächlich spritschleudern wurden dabei vernichtet -> vorteil für die umwelt ...



Äh: Große, spritschluckende Autos waren quasi gar nicht betroffen (weil mehr als 2500€ wert)
Wirklich alte, spritschluckende Autos waren auch nicht betroffen, im Gegenteil - die fahren nämlich in Afrika und Osteuropa rum und wären normalerweise in ein paar Jahren durch die vergleichsweise sparsamen oder zumindest mit brauchbaren Katalysatoren ausgestatteten Modelle ersetzt worden, die jetzt vernichtet wurden. 
Der einzige Effekt der Abwrackprämie war die Vernichtung von Werten, der Entzug der Einnahmequelle ganzer Wirtschaftszweige und das kurzsichtige Vorziehen der Einnahmen eines Zweiges von nächstem auf dieses Jahr. (ohne, dass irgend jemand ne Ahnung hat, wer nächstes Jahr die Pleite verhindern soll)
Ach ja: Und natürlich eine direkte Erhöhung der Staatsverschuldung (ob groß oder klein hängt vom Maßstab ab. Verglichen mit den Geldern, die in vielen Problemzonen fehlen gigantisch, verglichen mit dem, was Radioaktiv in den nächsten Jahren an die Wirtschaft verschenkt eher klein)


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2009)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat seinen Job in einer Autowerkstatt verloren (ATU, soll jetzt aber keine Werbung sein), weil die Leute sich die so genante Umweltprämie geholt haben. Die alten Autos sind weg, nichts mehr zu reparieren.

Diese Prämie war völlig überflüssig.
Lieber hätten sie das Geld in wirklich sinnvolle Projekte investieren sollen als der kranken vollgefressenen Autoindustrie --- und ich weiß das, ich arbeite dort --- das Geld in den Hintern zu schieben.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. November 2009)

_Wenn ein Auto bis es hergestellt ist, werden etwa 25 Tonnen Material bewegt, es müssen Rohstoffe abgebaut werden, umgewandelt werden, transportiert werden, das Fahrzeug muss hergestellt werden, das kostet alles Energie, und bei dieser Herstellung entsteht auch CO2 ungefähr größenordnungsmäßig ein Fünftel von dem was hinterher beim Betrieb des Autos emittiert wird.“_
(Denn Tiefensees Rechnung ist falsch. Autos sind schließlich kein Naturprodukt. Sie müssen mit industriellen Methoden aufwändig hergestellt werden. Deshalb ist die Umweltbilanz bereits tief im Minus, bevor der Neuwagen auch nur einen einzigen Kilometer gefahren ist.)
Mein Fazit:
Wir Menschen haben bis heute nicht verstanden,daß wir gegen Naturgesetze handeln und die sind nun mal nicht verhandelbar.


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

man sieht ja jetzt wieder für was die merkel regierung das geld aus dem konjunktur paket 2 verschwendet : da werden kleine chips gekauft um sms und telefonate zu verschlüsseln ... mal ehrlich so ein chip kostet gute 2600€ und jeder minister der jetzt an der macht ist bekommt einen ... das soll gut ne halbe mio nur dafür machen ...


----------



## Bleipriester (2. Dezember 2009)

Das Schicksal der SPD in naher Zukunft hängt vielmehr davon ab, wie sich die aktuelle Regierung schlägt, als, was man bei der SPD macht. 
Versagt Schwarz-Gelb, wird die SPD wieder bessere Ergebnisse zeitigen.


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

naja das lustige is die spd hat ein internes problem die deligierten sind zu klatschhasen geworden ... ein großteil wollte das h4 gar nicht aber die führung hats durch gedrückt ... ( stand mal in nem stern drin muss glaube der aktuelle oder der von november sein )


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

> hauptsächlich spritschleudern wurden dabei vernichtet -> vorteil für die umwelt ...


 wieviel Kohleenergie wird denn wohl benötigt um ein einziges Auto herzustellen?? 

diese ganzen Öko-Trends sind nur auf seeeehhrrr lange Sicht effizient..


> Versagt Schwarz-Gelb, wird die SPD wieder bessere Ergebnisse zeitigen


 was ein Armutszeugnis für die Intelligenz der Wähler wäre...


----------



## Havenger (13. Dezember 2009)

ja das is schon komisch die spd will die atomkraft auf kurz oder lang abschaffen setzt aber auf zu wenig alternative energien um die anzahl von kohlekraftwerke zu veringern = auf lange sicht mehr kohlekraftwerke ...


----------



## Razzor (20. Dezember 2009)

ob rot gelb oder schwarz die sind doch alle gleich versprechungen machen und danach nichts einhalten oder dann kommen die erklärungen warum das nicht geht und die verlorene partei setzt alles daran das die regierung nichts durchbringt 
aber letztendlich die politiker verdiehnen dickes geld und dr bürger muß schauen wie er über die runden kommt daran wird sich auch nie was ändern


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> ob rot gelb oder schwarz die sind doch alle gleich versprechungen machen und danach nichts einhalten oder dann kommen die erklärungen warum das nicht geht und die verlorene partei setzt alles daran das die regierung nichts durchbringt
> aber letztendlich die politiker verdiehnen dickes geld und dr bürger muß schauen wie er über die runden kommt daran wird sich auch nie was ändern


 
Weil die Politik inzwischen von den Lobbyverbänden bestimmt wird, die entscheiden, was die Politik an Gesetzen verabschiedet (siehe Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgesetze) und nicht mehr die Partei oder eine Fraktion.
Kann man doch mal wieder sehr gut an Kopenhagen sehen, kompletter Murks.


----------



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube die SPD geht nach Links und sackt weiter ab.


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

Alter spruch meiner Oma dazu. Wer hat uns verraten Sozialdemokraten. Die ließen Rosa und Ernst  ermorden. Keiner  der Arbeiterklasse wählt die SPD.


----------



## Havenger (23. Dezember 2009)

da spricht ein kommunist wies klingt ... aber so schlecht ist die spd net die schaffens schon wieder nach oben ...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> ... aber so schlecht ist die spd net die schaffens schon wieder nach oben ...


 
Doch, ist sie (und das betrifft nicht nur das Personal sondern vor allem die politische Ausrichtung)! 
Und, hoffentlich schaffen sie´s nicht. Wir brauchen nämlich nicht noch mehr Lobbyismus, Sozialabbau, Kriegsbeteiligung und wirtschaftsnahe Parteien.
Wenn sich die SPD total erneuern möchte, kann sie das als Juniorpartner der Linken gern tun...


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Nur führt eine schwache SPD leider dazu, dass man auf absehbare Zeit nurnoch wählen darf, wer mit der CDU regiert. Wählen werde ich sie aber trotzdem nicht.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt irgendwann sogar die Fusion der SPD mit den Linken, das geschiet dann aber mit den Linken als Juniorpartner und vor allem auch nur, wenn sich die Realos und Sozialdemokraten unter den Linken nachhaltig gegen den kommunistischen bzw. extremistischen Teil durchsetzen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> Nur führt eine schwache SPD leider dazu, dass man auf *absehbare Zeit* nurnoch wählen darf, wer mit der CDU regiert. ....


Aber es wird auch eine Zeit *danach* geben. Und darauf freue ich mich besonders.



			
				Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt irgendwann sogar die Fusion der SPD mit den Linken, das geschiet dann aber mit den Linken als Juniorpartner ....


 
Das wird sich ja zeigen. 



			
				Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> ....und vor allem auch nur, wenn sich die Realos und Sozialdemokraten unter den Linken nachhaltig gegen den kommunistischen bzw. extremistischen Teil durchsetzen.


 
Hier kann ich dir nur im Bezug auf die extremistischen und reaktionären Strömungen in der Linken zustimmen. Aber mal ehrlich, diejenigen, die eine komplette Gleichschaltung aller Belange der Gesellschaft wünschen, sind doch eher in extremer Unterzahl.
Realos gibt es im Gegenzug da zur Genüge, nur unterscheidet sich die Auffassung was Realität ist und wie diese zukünftig erlebt und gelebt wird, für die meisten in der Linken erheblich von der Auffassung die zu weiten Teilen in der SPD dazu herrscht. Auch deswegen wird der Anteil derer, die sich tatsächlich sozialdemokratischer Ziele (im wörtlichen Sinne) verschrieben haben, in der SPD immer geringer.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hier kann ich dir nur im Bezug auf die extremistischen und reaktionären Strömungen in der Linken zustimmen. Aber mal ehrlich, diejenigen, die eine komplette Gleichschaltung aller Belange der Gesellschaft wünschen, sind doch eher in extremer Unterzahl.


Ich würde die nicht unterschätzen. Es ist ja nicht nur die Wagenknecht, der ganze NRW Landesverband hat z.B. einen Knall. Und überzeugt davon, dass es da in eine vernünftige Richtung geht, bin ich frühestens, wenn Lafontain weg ist und man sieht, wohin es ohne ihn geht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ich würde die nicht unterschätzen. Es ist ja nicht nur die Wagenknecht, der ganze NRW Landesverband hat z.B. einen Knall. Und überzeugt davon, dass es da in eine vernünftige Richtung geht, bin ich erst, wenn Lafontain weg ist und man sieht, wohin es ohne ihn geht.


 
Naja, bei Sarah ist das wie bei jedem anderen Menschen auch. Auf der einen Seite teilweise ganz brauchbare Ansichten auf der anderen Seite ebenso Dinge, die man in die Tonne ... das verbindet sie mit Oskar (den ich ganz persönlich überhaupt nicht ab kann). 

Und genauso gibt es eben hier und dort Dinge, die man ablehnt oder annimmt und sich daraus seine persönlich Vorliebe zusammenbastelt. Parteidoktrin oder Fraktionszwang sind in meinen Augen die schlimmsten Verhinderer einer normalen, von gesundem Menschenverstand gelenkten Politik, da die Parlamentarier dort zum Beugen oder Leugnen eigener Ansichten "gezwungen" werden und eigenständiges Denken unterbunden wird.
Schon deshalb wähle ich zwar Parteien, könnte mich jedoch nie so sehr verbiegen, in einer (egal welcher - außer meiner eigenen ) Mitglied zu werden.


----------



## Havenger (24. Dezember 2009)

> Wir brauchen nämlich nicht noch mehr Lobbyismus, Sozialabbau, Kriegsbeteiligung und wirtschaftsnahe Parteien.



kriegsbeteiligung ? soweit ich weis war die spd gegen eine stationierung im irak was die liebe merkel ja schon damals wollte ... 

und ne wirtschaftsnahe partei hätte auch vorteile ... so kann - wenn die an de macht ist - eher und besser helfen als eine wirtschaftsfremde partei ...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Dezember 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> kriegsbeteiligung ? soweit ich weis war die spd gegen eine stationierung im irak was die liebe merkel ja schon damals wollte ...


Dass sich diese Legende so lange hält, hätte ich tatsächlich nicht geglaubt...
Hier mal ein Auszug aus Wikipedia (Irakkrieg ? Wikipedia) dazu:



> *Rolle der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*
> 
> Während der _Operation Iraqi Freedom_ wurden keine deutschen Soldaten auf irakischem Staatsgebiet eingesetzt (s. "Rolle der Bundeswehr"). Die Bundeswehr hat mit dem ABC-Abwehr-Bataillon Kuwait die amerikanischen Streitkräfte in Kuwait/Camp Doha, aus dem heraus die Bodenoffensive geführt wurde, durch ABC-Schutz auf kuwaitischem Gebiet indirekt unterstützt. Darüber hinaus wurde den kriegsführenden Parteien logistische Unterstützung in Form von Überflugrechten, Transporten, der Nutzung von Militärstützpunkten und durch den Schutz der Einrichtung auf deutschem Boden gewährt. Für die Bewachung amerikanischer Kasernen wurden 7000 Bundeswehrsoldaten bereitgestellt. Deutsche Besatzungsmitglieder flogen weiterhin an Bord der AWACS-Aufklärungsflugzeuge der NATO mit, die dazu dienten, den irakischen Luftraum von der Türkei aus zu erkunden.
> Laut einer 2002 vom Stern in Auftrag gegebene Forsa-Umfrage sprachen sich 80 % der deutschen Bevölkerung gegen jegliche deutsche Beteiligung am Irakkrieg aus.[12] Auch die damalige Bundesregierung lehnte den Krieg ab, was als wesentlicher Grund für die Wiederwahl der Rot/Grünen Koalition bei der Bundestagswahl 2002 gilt.
> Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht (BVerwG) entschied 2005[13]: Gegen den Irakkrieg „bestanden und bestehen gravierende rechtliche Bedenken im Hinblick auf das Gewaltverbot der UN-Charta und das sonstige geltende Völkerrecht.“ Gleiches gelte für die deutschen „Unterstützungsleistungen“. So urteilte das BVerwG, "eine Beihilfe zu einem völkerrechtlichen Delikt ist selbst ein völkerrechtliches Delikt". *Das BVerwG geht in seiner Urteilsbegründung sogar weiter und spricht davon, dass der „neutrale Staat“ völkerrechtlich gehalten sei, „jede Verletzung seiner Neutralität, wenn nötig mit Gewalt, zurückzuweisen“.* Das Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) urteilte 2008, dass die damalige Bundesregierung das Beteiligungsrecht des Bundestags verletzt hat, als sie ohne Zustimmung des Parlaments deutsche Soldaten zur NATO-Luftüberwachung in der Türkei einsetzte.[14] Zuvor hatte das BVerwG einen Antrag der FDP-Fraktion abgelehnt, in dem diese eben jenen Parlamentsbeschluss einfordern wollte.[15]


Das Gleiche Dilemma wie Afghanistan, Kosovo oder Libanon. Bisher haben sich, außer der Linken, die vehement bisher sämtliche Auslandseinsätze abgelehnt hat, unsere im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien *alle* nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Auch kürzlich erst wieder mit der Verlängerung des Mandats für Afghanistan und den Libanon. Die Abstimmungsergebnisse kann man "googlen" ...




Havenger schrieb:


> und ne wirtschaftsnahe partei hätte auch vorteile ... so kann - wenn die an de macht ist - eher und besser helfen als eine wirtschaftsfremde partei ...


bei was? Arbeitsplätze abzubauen? Oder helfen wieder am falschen Ende Steuern zu sparen und so Zeugs, was sie die letzten Jahre alles durchgeboxt haben?


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Dezember 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> da spricht ein kommunist wies klingt ... aber so schlecht ist die spd net die schaffens schon wieder nach oben ...


Nee ich bin "National"-*Libertär sozialistisch*.

Komisch ist aber, immer wenn die SPD die Macht in Deutschland hat oder hatte, verarscht sie die Arbeiterklasse. Das sollte ein mal zu denken geben. 1918 ließ sie gegen Streikenden Arbeiter die Reichswehr los. Sie ließ Rosa und Erst ermorden. Dann das Godesberger Programm wo sie sich der CDU anbiederte. Und heute sind es gerade die Harz 4 Gesetzte, die gegen das Proletariat gerichtet sind. Ich denke das tun einer Arbeiterpartei, sieht anders aus. Heute legt sich die SPD mit den Finanzkapitalismus ins Bett. Und sorgt für den Abbau der erkämpften Sozialen Errungenschaften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2009)

Es ist relativ schwer, irgendwas in der Politik zu ändern, ohne dass die negative Seite der Balance auch irgendwo die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung trifft...
Und wenn man eine Ausgangslage hat, die mangels Zukunftstauglichkeit geändert werden muss (untragbarere Luxus), dann es keine Partei mehr vermeiden, "den Arbeitern" zu schaden.
(Was nicht heißt, dass die SPD nicht hätte versuchen können, der einäugige unter den Blinden zu sein. Vieles, was ihr vorgehalten wird, ist aber imho grundsätzlich eine gute Idee -z.B. HartzIV statt einem bunten Gemisch an Hilfen- und wurde erst im Dialog mit z.B. Union oder auch Arbeitern, die sich um ihre Beiträge Sorgen machen, versaut -z.B. niedrige Sätze, viel Überwachung)


----------



## Havenger (26. Dezember 2009)

naja gut mal so gesehen so schlecht ist h4 wirklich nicht nur das es eben bissl schwer zu bekommen ist und dann auch alles nachher geldmäßig kontrolliert wird ... aber statt sozihilfe und den ganzen anderen einzelnen kladeradatsch ist das schon besser ...


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Nee ich bin "National"-*Libertär sozialistisch*.


Heißt das du bist links,rechts und mitte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen:
Das heißt, dass er noch keine bekannte Gruppierung gefunden hat, die seine Meinung teilt. Deswegen versucht er, eine Bezeichnung aus anderen Gruppen zusammenzusetzen, die z.T. seine Ansichten teilen.
(und scheitert imho grandios. Denn von einem Kapitalismus befürwortenden Nazi bis zu bis zu einem bürgernahen, isolationistischen Kommunisten kann man imho alles mit der gewählten Kombination vereinbaren)


----------

